# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Airport and Hotel Transportation from Kingston to Negril and Montego Bay

## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Rocky's Taxi and Tour Service( Rocky's Tours) is based in Negril but we do airport transfers and hotel transfers from Kingston to Negril, Montego Bay and the South Coast. We are very reliable, safe and economical transportation company,we provide professional and world class service to our clients.
Proven by many:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...h_Jamaica.html

For more information on booking please contact us:
Toll Free: 305-848-8389 (USA and Canada)
Mobile: 1 876-370-7915
Office: 1 876-957-9239

Email: rockystours@yahoo.com
Website: http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rockystours

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

To all Clients:
Due to the ongoing technical difficulties with Yahoo we are unable to access our Yahoo account. Please send all emails to roxroy45@hotmail.com. Sorry for the inconvenience caused.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For Fast response, efficient and No hassle transportation and tour service contact Rocky's Tours where world class service is provided.
For all your Tours, airport transfers feel free drop us a line or give us a call Our office hours are 9:00am to 5:00pm Monday to Friday.
To reach us after office is closed please email or call us at 1876-370-7915 this our our anytime number, you call we answer.

To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

For your transfer from Kingston to Negril we are your number 1 choice you have the option to include a tour also with your transfer, our prices are very economical.
Feel free to give us a call. 


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Have you seen our reviews on Tripadvisor?
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...l_Jamaica.html,

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Guests can book Club Mobay through Rocky's Tours. The Features are as follows:
Meet off the plane at the main hallway from the gate
• Escorted through immigration (Club Mobay has a designated line for immigration)
• Assistance in collecting your baggage (if it is marked and easily identifiable they can have it ready for you once you clear immigration)
• Escorted to the front of the customs line
• Accompany you to the hotel arrivals lounge or transport

Visit our Website at http://rockystaxiandtourservice.com/...P_Services.htm for more information. If you have queries or need to book please contact us.


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-957-9239, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------


## ROCKY'S TAXI AND TOURS

Our office number has changed it is now 1876-648-1877


To book email us at: rockystours@yahoo.com
or call us at 876-648-1877, 305-848-8389 between 9:00am - 5:00pm office hours.
You can call the Mobile:876-370-7915 anytime.

----------

